# Fudpucker’s Summer Slam Tournament Sept.12&13th



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chester Kroeger
Fudpucker’s Beachside Bar & Grill – Okaloosa Island
850-654-1544
[email protected]
Fudpucker’s is gearing up for its second annual Fudpucker’s Summer Slam Tournament.
Kickoff for the tournament begins with the Captain’s meeting at 6 p.m. Friday, Sept 11th at Fudpucker’s on the Bay with fishing days set for Saturday and Sunday.
Entry is free and is open to all anglers, whether fishing from land, pier, or boat, with a $5000 guaranteed payout for the largest king mackerel. In addition to the $5,000 grand prize, there will also be payouts for the largest Mahi Mahi and Tuna. A Silent Auction and Raffle will be held to benefit the Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance and the Matthew Baxter Recovery Fund. Additional funds for these charities will be raised through optional cash awards, known as calcuttas.
“This is the only free tournament offering a $5000 prize and community interest has been amazing. We expect to have a fantastic turnout for this event.” said tournament organizer Chester Kroeger of Fudpucker’s.
“Last year we raised over $3000 to benefit the Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. It is especially rewarding to be able to assist an organization that works diligently to improve our bay and we look forward to increasing our donation this year. We are also very pleased to partner with our sponsors – Half Hitch Tackle and Fudpucker’s Watersports in an effort to raise money for one of our local fishermen who is recovering from a traumatic injury. Matthew is a captain for Destin Inshore Charters which operates out of the marina behind Fudpucker’s on the Bay – this hits pretty close to home”.
Fishing can start anytime after the Captain’s Meeting with weigh-ins at Fudpucker’s on the Bay Saturday and Sunday afternoons between 4 p.m. and 6 p.m. Fish can be brought to the scales by boat or by car.
Following the weigh-ins on Sunday, a fish fry and awards banquet featuring a silent auction and raffle will be held at Fudpucker’s on the Bay.
“This is a fantastic family event and a great way to give back to the local fishing community.” said Chester Kroeger of Fudpucker’s. “We look forward to seeing everyone there.”
About Fudpucker’s on the Bay – Fudpucker’s Beachside Bar & Grill is famous for offering great food, fun and live alligators. The Okaloosa Island location is located on Choctawhatchee Bay across from the Ramada Plaza and offers an amazing array of water activities from jet skis and pontoon boat rentals to catamaran and fishing charters and the area’s only airboat rides.
*Fudpucker’s Summer Slam*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I read this whole thing, and there isn't an address for this venue.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Okaloosa Island*

Its just past the convention center right off hwy98

*Fudpucker’s On The Island*
1318 Miracle Strip Parkway
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548
850.243.3833


----------

